# 2/3 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Jan 29, 2009)

Discuss


----------



## Glenn (Jan 29, 2009)

Gil Simmons was saying it could be rain to snow here in CT. BUT...if it's an all snow event, it could be big.


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Gil Simmons was saying it could be rain to snow here in CT. BUT...if it's an all snow event, it could be big.



Ha! Those WTNH guys crack me up. Each one says something totally different.... :lol:


----------



## KingM (Jan 29, 2009)

From Accuweather:



> After being blasted by Wednesday's potent storm, the eastern third of the nation will likely have to deal with another major system early next week.
> 
> The storm is forecast to emerge from the Gulf of Mexico on Monday, then race into the Northeast by Tuesday. The exact track of the storm will determine which areas receive substantial snow, ice or heavy rain. There are currently three possible tracks that AccuWeather.com meteorologists are monitoring.
> 
> ...



Looks like it will either be good, great, or the apocalypse.


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2009)

I hope it's not an apps runner...


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2009)

wunderground.com is calling for 30% chance of light rain in New Hartford on Monday and 30% chance of light snow in Ludlow, VT. Doesn't look like a big deal to me. Are we thinking of something bigger on Tuesday?


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not hearing good things about this storm for the northeast.  From what I understand this will be good for the midwest and a meltdown for us.  I had a feeling we were in for a thaw but hoped it would not be accompanied by a flood.  Hopefully damage will be minimized and winter comes back strong in Mid Feb to March.  Man made snow is pretty resilent stuff so hopefully we'll survive.  This reminds me of one year back in the early 70's or so where we had a rain storm called the Valentines Day Massacar which really hurt the skiing.  Thank god that the snowmaking is much better now.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Glenn (Jan 29, 2009)

Greg said:


> Ha! Those WTNH guys crack me up. Each one says something totally different.... :lol:




Multiple weather predictions: One station.


----------



## KingM (Jan 29, 2009)

It's going to be something big.

Jesse Ferrell at Accuweather says the models are comparable with the 1993 blizzard and the 2007 Valentine's Day Storm, or at least close enough to bring into the same discussion. Check out those maps of snowfall from those two storms. Enough to make one drool.

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...ontent/Weathermatrix/archives/2009/01/wow.asp


----------



## danny p (Jan 29, 2009)

i'm staying optimistic...but a little concerned that we might lose all that we just got...


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2009)

danny p said:


> i'm staying optimistic...but a little concerned that we might lose all that we just got...



I've read some doomsday scenarios. Talk about this being a lakes cutter and whatnot. Still far enough away to not get too concerned. Yet. Hopefully far northern NNE/NNY will be spared. Or better yet the track changes and this thing blows up into an East Coast monster dumping 2'+ on all on the NE. :lol:


----------



## noski (Jan 29, 2009)

KingM said:


> Looks like it will either be good, great, or the apocalypse.


Now *THAT* could land you in a second career in weather forecasting! You're a natural!


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't worry, my wife is due to fly into Boston from Dallas Monday afternoon/evening, so if you want a guarantee anything is going to happen, there it is. That woman knows how to delay flights by any means necessary, so she's glad to help out. And I'm only glad to make multiple trips to the airport if it helps. If we all do our part....


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 29, 2009)

Greg said:


> I've read some doomsday scenarios. Talk about this being a lakes cutter and whatnot. Still far enough away to not get too concerned. Yet. Hopefully far northern NNE/NNY will be spared. Or better yet the track changes and this thing blows up into an East Coast monster dumping 2'+ on all on the NE. :lol:



Greg:  I like your optimistic approach and your right that it's still 5 days away and we do have a good looking weekend up coming.  The good thing that I've read is that even if it is a Lakes Cutter or Apps Runner it may have the effect of changing the NAO (North Atlantic Oscillation) to a much more favorable phase for us here on the east coast.  My experience is that Mid/late February thru March is the best time for snow here in the northeast anyways.  Maybe the rain will be a blessing in disguise - one step back then 2 leaps forward.  The bases are pretty deep and should be able to withstand some damage.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 29, 2009)

From what I've read we're either gunna get a ton of snow:-D or a ton of rainuke: but if it stays snow I heard 2 feet is a real possibility.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2009)

Coming from a very good source, I heard that if might be rain or snow. There is also a chance of no precipitation.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 29, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Coming from a very good source, I heard that if might be rain or snow. There is also a chance of no precipitation.



So you have it on good authority that weather of some type will indeed happen..

:razz:


----------



## RISkier (Jan 29, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Coming from a very good source, I heard that if might be rain or snow. There is also a chance of no precipitation.



Got a wind and temperature prediction to go along with that?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2009)

tcharron said:


> So you have it on good authority that weather of some type will indeed happen..
> 
> :razz:



Affirmative. 



RISkier said:


> Got a wind and temperature prediction to go along with that?



Wind is a hard one to predict that far out, but temp should be below 50 in NE


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 29, 2009)

It would be christmas for the second time this year up here @ Burke if we get a pounding after today.  Today was intense, and the best powder of the season you could say.  The mountain was busier than usual but still extremely manageable and downright narly conditions.


----------



## KingM (Jan 29, 2009)

psyflyer said:


> It would be christmas for the second time this year up here @ Burke if we get a pounding after today.



Jeez, I hope not. We had rain for Christmas this year.


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 29, 2009)

KingM said:


> Jeez, I hope not. We had rain for Christmas this year.



Burke did not.  It snowed all day.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 29, 2009)

The weekend after Christmas was pretty miserable


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 29, 2009)

BTW since greg started this thread we are doomed to have a crap storm :flame:


----------



## awf170 (Jan 29, 2009)

Come on Monsoon rain for MA!  I'm hoping for at least 3 inches of nice warm rain to watch away all that worthless snow.   I want to go mountain biking.




I do hope that up north gets dumped on though.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 29, 2009)

Fear not, northerners, for the Snowjesus returns to the Kingdom to set camp at Jay, next Tues-Saturday. Epic snow shall bless that mountain.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 29, 2009)

ALL MODEL GUIDANCE
POINTS TOWARD AN INSIDE RUNNER FOR SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND. WHICH
TRANSLATES TO HEAVY RAIN POTENTIAL ALONG WITH FLOODING GIVEN CURRENT
SNOW PACK HOLDING 2+ INCHES OF LIQUID.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 29, 2009)

The only certainty in these WEATHER GUESSERS repertoire is this :  It's sure to get dark at nite  followed by lighter skies in the morning --- the rest is  up for grabs


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 29, 2009)

agreed, still to early to even think whats going on...i'm stressing, headed to MRG next Friday, SB Sat and Sun....praying for more snow...I dont care what happens here on LI, just as it snows in the mtns.....


----------



## mondeo (Jan 29, 2009)

RISkier said:


> Got a wind and temperature prediction to go along with that?


Winds will be variable, with gusts possibly up to 50 mph.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 30, 2009)

looks like it may have shifted east taking the L off the Cape coast....thats what we want!!!!


AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
425 AM EST FRI JAN 30 2009

EXTENDED RANGE MODELS IN FAIRLY GOOD AGREEMENT THAT A LOW PRESSURE AREA
WILL DEVELOP OVER THE EASTERN GULF OF MEXICO EARLY MONDAY AND THEN MOVE
UP THE EAST COAST LATE MONDAY NIGHT...AND THEN JUST SOUTH OF NEW
ENGLAND EARLY TUESDAY...WITH THE GFS AND CANADIAN GLOBAL MODELS
BRING THE LOW ACROSS SOUTHEASTERN NEW ENGLAND...WHILE THE ECMWF
HAS THIS LOW MOVING JUST EAST OF CAPE COD ON TUESDAY. OPERATIONAL MODELS
HAVE BEEN TRENDING FURTHER EAST WITH THE TRACK OF THIS LOW...WHERE
MODEL RUNS THE PAST FEW DAYS HAD IT GOING FURTHER TO THE WEST.
ECMWF MODEL SHOWED THE BIGGEST DEPARTURE FROM 24 HOURS AGO...WHEN
IT HAD THE LOW TRACKING ACROSS EASTERN PENNSYLVANIA INTO CENTRAL
NEW YORK STATE ON TUESDAY. THE LATEST ECMWF MODEL RUN NOW HAS THE
LOW TRACKING JUST EAST OF CAPE COD ON TUESDAY. THE EASTERN TREND
OF THE MODELS WITH THIS LOW FOR TUESDAY HAS THE IMPLICATIONS FOR
OUR REGION BEING COLDER ON MONDAY NIGHT AND TUESDAY...AND THUS
PRECIPITATION TYPE WILL LIKELY BE IN THE FORM OF SNOW. THIS FAR OUT
THERE STILL IS PLENTY OF UNCERTAINTY ON WHAT THE EXACT TRACK OF
THIS LOW WILL BE...AND THUS HOW HEAVY WILL THE PRECIPITATION BE
FOR MONDAY NIGHT AND TUESDAY. THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR A
SIGNIFICANT AMOUNT OF PRECIPITATION FOR LATE MONDAY NIGHT AND
TUESDAY...ESPECIALLY IF THE LOW WERE TO TRACK ACROSS SOUTHEASTERN
MASSACHUSETTS...WHICH WOULD IMPLY THE POTENTIAL FOR HEAVY SNOW
ACROSS OUR REGION. ONCE THE LOW MOVES INTO CANADA ON
WEDNESDAY...SOME RESIDUAL LIGHT SNOW SHOWERS WILL LINGER ACROSS
THE REGION ON WEDNESDAY AND THURSDAY


----------



## danny p (Jan 30, 2009)

^^^^ thanks for the positive update!!! fingers crossed!!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm hoping for the best. I'd rather see nothing at all vs. "the r word".


----------



## hammer (Jan 30, 2009)

Guess I should check out the Accuweather forums and see what all the meteorology wannabes from Indiana and Ohio are saying now...:razz:

I actually would not mind an NCP event in my back yard if it still snowed further north...the snow is really piling up at home and the kids have had enough snow days.


----------



## long island boarder (Jan 30, 2009)

Any thoughts on how Sugarbush will fare for this storm or is it too early to speculate?


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 30, 2009)

local forecasts are not giving us any info as they are waiting for more clarity.  That said we got a couple of inches overnight and its currently snowing HEAVY.  White big inch-wide flakes have been falling steadily for over 2 hours now adding to our 2 overnight inches.  Today should be great overall.


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2009)

KingM said:


> It's going to be something big.
> 
> Jesse Ferrell at Accuweather says the models are comparable with the 1993 blizzard and the 2007 Valentine's Day Storm, or at least close enough to bring into the same discussion. Check out those maps of snowfall from those two storms. Enough to make one drool.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...ontent/Weathermatrix/archives/2009/01/wow.asp



Yeah, well, the cynic in me says look to other sources.  Accuweather also called this week's snow "massive."   Nontheless, I am still hopeful for another dump.  I am burning incense to the almighty Ullr as I write :razz:


----------



## KingM (Jan 30, 2009)

I was alarmed the first time they mentioned this storm, but I'm starting to grow hopeful. It also means some extra work for me as I really should spend Saturday shoveling off the roof and moving snow mounds around so that I'll have somewhere to put a big dump. We're already pretty snowed in.

In the meanwhile, I'll be at the Bush today. Should be some of the best skiing of the year. Wednesday was awesome, even though the place I went had most of the mountain on wind hold.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 30, 2009)

Accuweather is now saying that the storm is slowly shifting east, with the heaviest stuff aimed directly at the Adirondacks.

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=weathermatrix


----------



## JD (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice.  Another storm for my Wednesday/Thursday off next week.


----------



## awf170 (Jan 30, 2009)

JD said:


> Nice.  Another storm for my Wednesday/Thursday off next week.




I have Thursday off too.  We should go for a tour if this storm pans out.


----------



## salsgang (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like the latest NWS Gray forecast discussion is turning this to snow. 
.LONG TERM /SATURDAY NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY/... RELATIVELY QUIET AND COLD SATURDAY NIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY NIGHT.  FOCUS SHIFTS TO EARLY WEEK STORM WHICH YESTERDAY LOOKED TO BE LIQUID PER
MODEL SOLUTIONS. LATEST INTERMEDIATE AND MAIN SYNOPTIC RUNS NOW
LEANING TOWARD A SOLUTION THAT BRINGS THE STORM FURTHER EAST AND ITS
ASSOCIATED COLDER TREND. THIS WOULD BRING ANOTHER BOUT OF MOSTLY SNOW TO THE REGION. 12Z MODELS RANGE FROM GEM TRACK ALONG THE IMMEDIATE COAST TO THE GFS WHICH BRINGS IT OUT AROUND CAPE COD TUESDAY MORNING...THEN STEERS IT INTO THE BAY OF FUNDY ON TUESDAY EVENING. 12Z EUROPEAN BRINGS IT FURTHER EAST ALONG THE VICINITY OF THE 40N/70W BENCHMARK. STILL LOTS OF TIME/TRACK ADJUSTMENTS...SO FOR NOW WILL USE STRAIT GMOS GUIDANCE...RATHER THAN THAN TRY TO GUESSTIMATE
OTHER ASSUMPTIONS. FOR WHAT IT`S WORTH...THE PREVIOUS
WARMER/WETTER SOLUTIONS LOOKED A BIT TOO WARM CONSIDERING SOLID
COLD SNOWBASE IN PLACE.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 30, 2009)

Snow is back in my local forecast, uuuurrrrgggghhhh, uncle, uncle.

Sincerely yours, broken back and bent snowshovel. Or is it the other way around.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 30, 2009)

AZ weather forecasters:  PA gonna get any love on this one?


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> AZ weather forecasters: PA gonna get any love on this one?


 

Maybe, the models are still doing the cha,cha as far as guidance for the storm track is concerned. Concensus is now for a slightly more offshore storm track, meaning more snow than rain for New England away from the coast.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 30, 2009)

loafer89 said:


> Maybe, the models are still doing the cha,cha as far as guidance for the storm track is concerned. Concensus is now for a slightly more offshore storm track, meaning more snow than rain for New England away from the coast.


Damn cha cha.  Well I reserved Monday off, just in case.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Damn cha cha. Well I reserved Monday off, just in case.


 

Right now I would plan for Gore or Whiteface to be sure of mostly snow based on the latest forecasts.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 30, 2009)

Car getting serviced on Monday... Interview on Wednesday... Tuesday and Thurs / Fri / Sat are my ski days next week...

being unemployed isn't horrible.

-w


----------



## andyzee (Jan 30, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Car getting serviced on Monday... Interview on Wednesday... Tuesday and Thurs / Fri / Sat are my ski days next week...
> 
> being unemployed isn't horrible.
> 
> -w



Good luck in each one!


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 31, 2009)

Well me being the idiot up at 6:30 on a Saturday morning, I just turned on Channel 4's news, and they are saying that it will be an all snow event here in Boston.  The only question is what the strength of the storm is.  This is looking great!


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2009)

Bostonian said:


> Well me being the idiot up at 6:30 on a Saturday morning,



No idiot; that's a skier's mandate for a good day's start.

Now that it's closer, it's got my attention.  We get enough of these midweek events, it's gonna really screw up my work schedule!


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2009)

ummmm.  Stowe just checked in with a $35 ticket deal for wednesday.  Is this the perfect storm????

http://forums.alpinezone.com/31254-skiing-cheap-2008-09-thread-31.html#post384393


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 31, 2009)

billski said:


> ummmm.  Stowe just checked in with a $35 ticket deal for wednesday.  Is this the perfect storm????
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/31254-skiing-cheap-2008-09-thread-31.html#post384393




Nice... Although I do have a free ticket to Stratton I haven't used yet too... decisions decisions.  These mid week storms are messing up my work too, I am burning vacation days left and right lol


----------



## Glenn (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like this may be an "all or nothing" event. Again, as long as there's no "R" word associate with this. 


Hazardous Weather Outlook from NWS. They always "yell":

AN INTENSIFYING STORM MOVING UP THE COAST SHOULD BRING
PRECIPITATION TO THE TRI-STATE FROM LATE MONDAY NIGHT INTO
TUESDAY. WHILE CONFIDENCE IS INCREASING THAT THE STORM WILL PASS
TO OUR SOUTH AND EAST...EXACTLY HOW FAR OFFSHORE IT WILL GO IS
STILL VERY UNCERTAIN. AS A RESULT THE STORMS EXACT IMPACT...FROM A
SIGNIFICANT SNOW STORM...TO LITTLE IF ANY...IS STILL HARD TO PIN
DOWN. THERE IS STILL THE POTENTIAL FOR A SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL
ACROSS AT LEAST PORTIONS OF THE REGION...AS WELL AS STRONG WINDS
AND POSSIBLE COASTAL FLOODING. GIVEN THE UNCERTAINTY ON THE TRACK
OF THIS STORM...STAYED TUNED TO WEATHER.GOV/NYC OR NOAA WEATHER
RADIO OVER THE WEEKEND FOR THE LATEST UPDATES.


----------



## pepperdawg (Jan 31, 2009)

Bostonian said:


> Nice... Although I do have a free ticket to Stratton I haven't used yet too... decisions decisions.  These mid week storms are messing up my work too, I am burning vacation days left and right lol



Thats what Vacation days are for.....

Hey I see in your sig you hit Prosepect - Is that the Sothern VT NELSP Prospect near Bennington?


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Hazardous Weather Outlook from NWS. They always "yell":



I think their material has to feed a wide range of outdated, disparate systems, so it has be "compatible."


----------



## Glenn (Jan 31, 2009)

billski said:


> I think their material has to feed a wide range of outdated, disparate systems, so it has be "compatible."



The forecast for the towns I live and work in are out of the Upton NY office. The forecast for one town north of where I work....somewhere in eastern Mass. 

So no matter what I read, I'm always getting a NYC or Baaaaaaaaaaaaaawstun bias.


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 31, 2009)

pepperdawg said:


> Thats what Vacation days are for.....
> 
> Hey I see in your sig you hit Prosepect - Is that the Sothern VT NELSP Prospect near Bennington?



Hehe, I have been burning them left and right at work.  Plus there is my trip to vail at the end of next month too.  As for Prospect Hill, that is in Waltham Mass, it is pretty much grown in although with a good dumping it is still skiable.  I know last year they were speaking about reopening for a snowflex ski area.  But it went nowhere, I hope the mayor smartens up and reopens it just because I want to ski every night here!


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2009)

Gotta love the snow enthusiasm in the albany office:



> GFS AND ECMWF MODELS CONTINUE TO EXHIBIT SIGNIFICANT DIFFERENCES
> REGARDING THE INTENSITY AND TRACK OF A LOW OFF THE EAST COAST.
> WHILE THE PATHS ARE NOT THAT FAR APART ON A SYNOPTIC SCALE...
> 100 TO 300 MILES...REGARDING WHERE THEY ARE WILL MAKE A BIG
> ...



:lol:


----------



## KingM (Jan 31, 2009)

Seems like people have backed off the superstorm designation. To be honest, with plenty of snow on the ground at the moment I'd rather take 100% chance of six inches than 70% chance of three feet and 30% chance of an inch or two of rain.

BTW, looks like we got an unexpected 6-8 inches last night at Sugarbush and Mad River. It was flurrying up there all afternoon but during my last couple of runs of the day it started dumping, which was a fun surprise. Too bad the lifts closed before I could take advantage of it.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 31, 2009)

Glenn said:


> The forecast for the towns I live and work in are out of the Upton NY office. The forecast for one town north of where I work....somewhere in eastern Mass.
> 
> So no matter what I read, I'm always getting a NYC or Baaaaaaaaaaaaaawstun bias.



Upton is at least 60 miles from NYC. But prolly a lil' BiaS toward the metro/I-95 corridor.  Sorry for the geography lesson, just wanted to clear that up.  Long Island  is not the sixth borough. 

Damn I'm on fire today!

Where the heck is GSS, no internet out west?


----------



## Zand (Jan 31, 2009)

Crazy. 2 days ago this was a lakes cutter. Now it might be going out to sea. NW TREND COME BACK!!

Great year to be a senior, I'll say that. 7 snow days so far, not even halfway home and we don't have to make up a single one (until we start going to school on Saturdays, that is).


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2009)

Glenn said:


> The forecast for the towns I live and work in are out of the Upton NY office. The forecast for one town north of where I work....somewhere in eastern Mass.
> 
> So no matter what I read, I'm always getting a NYC or Baaaaaaaaaaaaaawstun bias.



NWS doesn't really care about stupid skiers and boarders that insist upon endangering themselves with frostbite, broken limbs and death.  There aren't enough of us to matter.
Now, protecting life and property of the masses, and shorefront property, that's where the priority is.   They pay a lot of attention to FEMA and similar state agencies.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 31, 2009)

It's official, this storm has hype. I was just at the packie picking up uhm "supplies", the old dude in front of me with an 18er of Bud Lite said its going to be a blizzard. Done deal. 

John


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2009)

Jisch said:


> It's official, this storm has hype. I was just at the packie picking up uhm "supplies", the old dude in front of me with an 18er of Bud Lite said its going to be a blizzard. Done deal.
> 
> John



Well then, this must be a call to action, isn't it?   Get your plans in place.  Get bread.  Gas the car.  Put the voice message and email responders out of office on for Tues/Wed.  Make sure everyone is safe at home.  House secured.  Sand, salt prepared.  Purchase extra snow shovels.  Scout Liftopia.com for the best deals.  Set the alarm for 4AM.   

You know the drill.....:dunce:


----------



## Jisch (Jan 31, 2009)

Actually I was thinking I need to get the snowblower fixed! 

I work from home, perhaps the ONLY bad part of working from home is that I don't get to use snow as an excuse not to work. 

John :-D


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2009)

Jisch said:


> Actually I was thinking I need to get the snowblower fixed!
> 
> I work from home, perhaps the ONLY bad part of working from home is that I don't get to use snow as an excuse not to work.
> 
> John :-D


You probably use a cell phone too, so I can't come over and yank the telco cord out either "hey, the line is dead!".   See, the more advanced our technology, the more backwards we become!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2009)

Jisch said:


> I work from home, perhaps the ONLY bad part of working from home is that I don't get to use snow as an excuse not to work.
> 
> John :-D



i recently started working from home too. wi-fi and good cell coverage means I can work from the mountain, taking a few runs between calls and meetings


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 31, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i recently started working from home too. wi-fi and good cell coverage means I can work from the mountain, taking a few runs between calls and meetings


It's expected, during inclement weather, that I work from home.  Helps with keeping up with shoveling.  I haven't called my new boss with the "snow day" message yet but my old one was really cool with it.


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow. Some models are predicting an 1"+ of liquid equivalent for BDL. That's a solid foot+. Sweet!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2009)

i find it annoying that the TV weather people will not comit to a forecast.  they all talk about _this _model and _that _model.  WTF do they get paid for? take a stand and make a prediction!


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i find it annoying that the TV weather people will not comit to a forecast.  they all talk about _this _model and _that _model.  WTF do they get paid for? take a stand and make a prediction!



They get paid for ratings.  Pretty, handsome and social.  Where is Al Kaprielian when we need him!  http://www.mytvstation.tv/


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 1, 2009)

billski said:


> They get paid for ratings.  Pretty, handsome and social.  Where is Al Kaprielian when we need him!  http://www.mytvstation.tv/


  LOL! that guy reminds me of a guy we had down here named Lloyd Lindsey Young. he was a wacky weatherman also. didn't always get the forecast right but entertaining in the same vein.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 1, 2009)

They dropped this storm down to nothing....:sad:


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2009)

ALLSKIING said:


> They dropped this storm down to nothing....:sad:



Well that means I'll have to do something responsible this week.  I was wondering how I was going to juggle two midweek days  and a weekend off anyways...


----------



## SnowRider (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like it went out to sea...hope it comes back...


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 1, 2009)

was a lot worse earlier thought.  I'd take nothing over anything wet anyday


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 1, 2009)

Joe Joyce says 3-6" "maybe" for Tues. Two days out and the warnings were not being sounded, so despite that "maybe", it seems like 3-6" is likely a best case scenario... otherwise the forecast would have more dire "maybes" being tossed around. I'll take 3-6" considering the earliest projections from the models were calling for a completely above freezing drencher for all of New England. Dodged a bullet plus a few inches in favored areas, sweet.


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 1, 2009)

Austin, how about Wildcat Saturday? Cheap ticket on lifttopia.com


----------



## Greg (Feb 2, 2009)

Still staying offshore to the SE. Maybe it'll work closer. How come the mets always get the good forecasts wrong and the bad ones right? But agreed, still better than the initial forecast of an Apps Runner or Lakes Cutter.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Still staying offshore to the SE. Maybe it'll work closer. How come the mets always get the good forecasts wrong and the bad ones right?



x2

And I keep telling myself little nothing is a lot better than what they were calling for this storm to drop last week.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2009)

Time to do a google search for secret powder stash areas on Nantucket and Martha'a Vineyard  

The problem nowadays seems to be that probably 95% of the storms that get a 500+ page thread going over on the Accuweather forums, rarely will materialize with more than 10% of the hype that people try and build them up to be


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2009)

NWS seems to have upped the forecast slightly.
NWS Nuggets from 555AM:
ANOTHER TRICKY WINTER WEATHER EVENT TO FORECAST

EVEN AT THIS HOUR...MODELS ARE STILL HAVING ISSUES 

...WHICH POINTS TOWARD A GOOD DEAL OF
UNCERTAINTY FOR TODAY.
THE MAX AXIS OF SNOWFALL SHOULD BE IN A SW-NE FASHION ACROSS SOUTHEAST MASS.

FURTHER NORTH AND WEST...WE FEEL AS THOUGH ENOUGH SNOW WILL FALL LATE
THIS MORNING/THIS AFTERNOON THROUGH TONIGHT TO WARRANT ADVISORIES AS
WELL /2 TO 5 INCH VARIETY WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE/
Issues?  The Models have issues?  Where's the shrink!


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like Magic is getting a sweet little dump right now!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 3, 2009)

Boston is almost double their average snowfall to this point..


----------



## severine (Feb 3, 2009)

At least it's snowing here right now. I hate niar.


----------



## hardline (Feb 3, 2009)

been snowing here all day all be it lightly. leaving to go to the creek in few. i wonder how much north jerz got


----------



## Jisch (Feb 3, 2009)

solid 4" on the ground here and still snowing, but it looks like the blue is about to move out.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowing hard in NYC....and everyone is just soooooooooo happy about it!


----------



## roark (Feb 3, 2009)

Go get it Cape Cod!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 3, 2009)

hardline said:


> been snowing here all day all be it lightly. leaving to go to the creek in few. i wonder how much north jerz got



If you went to Creek you probably know this by now, but we got 4-6" here.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wachusett had about 2" new when we left at 6:00pm and it was snowing very hard. We have 4" of new snow here in Northeastern Connecticut.


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 3, 2009)

kingslug said:


> Snowing hard in NYC....and everyone is just soooooooooo happy about it!



No doubt.  Just once I'd like to hear a weather person put a positive spin on a winter storm event.:flame:  Get out of the way, move to Fla. already...


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 3, 2009)

Not even a lone snowflake for us up here


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2009)

Picked up 3-ish inches here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 4, 2009)

Solid 3 inches of snow..I just cleared my car off..somewhere between mush and powder in consistency..definitely good basebuilding snow..it looks like Bear Creak got a fresh four inches..more than Jackson Hole and Grand Targhee..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 4, 2009)

We picked up about 5 inches. This winter on LI has been one of the best snow wise I can remember. The town has already used up there budget for snow removal and its early Feb. If only we had a place to ski. :-(


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 4, 2009)

We have an actual snowpack here which should last until this weekends thaw..


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm off to Minnesota this weekend, I was looking forward to seeing what real cold is like.  However, the locals tell me that it will be up to 30 degrees, a veritable heat wave, and that I needn't bother to bring my coat!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 4, 2009)

billski said:


> I'm off to Minnesota this weekend, I was looking forward to seeing what real cold is like.  However, the locals tell me that it will be up to 30 degrees, a veritable heat wave, and that I needn't bother to bring my coat!



You should ski Lutsen..


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You should ski Lutsen..



You could ride the old Loon Gondola which they sold to Lutsen.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## livtoski (Feb 4, 2009)

*2/3 storm*

We got 4-5 " on Long Island.  ZThinking of going to Windham or Jiminey tomorrow 2/5.  Anybody know what the conditions there are?


----------



## awf170 (Feb 4, 2009)

eatskisleep said:


> Austin, how about Wildcat Saturday? Cheap ticket on lifttopia.com




Sorry, I'm going on a school hiking trip (or in my case, ski).  Maybe next weekend?  

BTW, texting is a lot easier for me right now since I don't check the boards too often since I'm in school.


----------

